# Account Help.



## Barmybob2 (Sep 26, 2018)

Can anyone help?

I am already registered on this forum but have managed to get myself locked out. My account, which I used this morning had an email that I no longer have access to (Tesco-mail) so I tried to change it.

The forum wouldn't accept my GMX address so I then tried to add a different one but then my password wouldn't work - I've been using a cached password to get in. I have successfully managed to send a password re-set link but it has gone to my old Tesco address, which of course is no longer working!

From outside the forum I could see no other way to get back, nor any way of contacting the team, so I've created this account!

Many thanks

Bob


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Bob, I will PM you a new password using this Acc, once you have logged in with original Acc I will delete this one.
If your new Email addy is not allowed PM John-H with your new Email & John should sort it.
Hoggy.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Fabulous 

Thanks Hoggy, logged back in and the password is updated 

Only issue now is I can't use the email I've used to set up that second account, tells me it's already in use and I can't use my GMX mail, apparently it's not allowed. These are the only two I currently have 

I'll go and see if I can resurrect an old gmail account.

Thanks

Bob


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Bob, As I said PM John-H he's the only one that can allow a banned Email addy.
I will remove your new Acc now.
Hoggy.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

PM sent - thank you again.


----------

